# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 876 ISDN ADSL IOS

## kmiaoulis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα να μου πεί κάποιος αν ξέρει έχω το Cisco 876 ISDN ADSL μετά από 2 χρόνια που δούλευε άψογα χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα έχασε από την flash του το ios το έχασε μετά από πρόβλημα μάλλον στο Δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, μέσω HyperTerminal μπαίνω αλλά μπαίνω σε rommon προσπαθώ να βρω το ios να το περάσω αλλά από το Site της Cisco δεν κατεβαίνει θέλει εγγραφή αν το έχει κάποιος και μπορεί να το στείλει η να μου πεί από που να το κατεβάσω ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## nkladakis

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ayPllSy_/...-mz150-1M2.htm

----------


## kmiaoulis

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :Smile:  το πέρασα δούλεψε μια χαρά.

----------

